# 'Biggest ever snowstorm' ever coming to New York



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

Batten down the hatches New Yorkers - you might be getting anything up to 3 feet of snow tonight!





> A "potentially historic blizzard" could dump up to 90cm (3ft) of snow on the US north-east coast, the National Weather Service (NWS) has warned.
> 
> New York's mayor said the storm could be the city's biggest ever, telling residents to "prepare for the worst".
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

Well it was a bit of a damp squib, but if it had happened in London it would have been UTTER SNOW CHAOS!!!

Here's some photos posted by my friend in NYC:






















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/photos-...of-new-york-in-the-wake-of-winter-storm-juno/


----------



## JTG (Jan 27, 2015)

I was there for Nemo in Feb 2013 - about a foot in NYC overnight. Connecticut got over three feet


----------



## mod (Jan 27, 2015)

Not a criticism of you posted this (as I know you have a connection to the city) but why the fuck is the weather in New York headline news in the UK. I really couldn't give a fuck. Earth Quakes that kill in other parts of the world get a fraction of the attention.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

JTG said:


> I was there for Nemo in Feb 2013 - about a foot in NYC overnight. Connecticut got over three feet


When I was working over there I waked home during what was said to be the coldest night in ten years or whatever. My face got frozen into a pained expression!


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

mod said:


> Not a criticism of you posted this (as I know you have a connection to the city) but why the fuck is the weather in New York headline news in the UK. I really couldn't give a fuck. Earth Quakes that kill in other parts of the world get a fraction of the attention.


Maybe because there's a huge amount of connections between London and NYC? And us Brits are fascinated by the weather?


----------



## JTG (Jan 27, 2015)

editor said:


> When I was working over there I waked home during what was said to be the coldest night in ten years or whatever. My face got frozen into a pained expression!


Yeah it can be a bit parky

Changed trains in Chicago one morning on the same trip. FUCK me it was cold there!


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

JTG said:


> Yeah it can be a bit parky
> 
> Changed trains in Chicago one morning on the same trip. FUCK me it was cold there!


I walked across a field when I was in Chicago. I later learnt it was a frozen lake!


----------



## JTG (Jan 27, 2015)

editor said:


> I walked across a field when I was in Chicago. I later learnt it was a frozen lake!



Heh, yes. Crossed the Rockies by train. Colorado River frozen solid, where it had cracked you could see the ice depth was a good foot at least.

And then I reached California and all was sunshine and froth


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Massachusetts seems to have copped the worst of it





lots more pics here
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...der-siege/aWK0FEAT7oNPZXFjxYSzIM/picture.html


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Massachusetts seems to have copped the worst of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey! Some amazing pics there:


----------



## mod (Jan 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Maybe because there's a huge amount of connections between London and NYC? And us Brits are fascinated by the weather?



Punk, love of drugs, victims of terror and average snow storms?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2015)

more in common now shutting down the city at the first hint of snow..

don't they get this sort of stuff almost every year


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2015)

A snowstorm isn't really a proper storm, is it. I find thunderbolts and lightning very, very frightening and there's none of that.


----------



## mod (Jan 28, 2015)

editor said:


> When I was working over there I waked home during what was said to be the coldest night in ten years or whatever. My face got frozen into a pained expression!



What were you doing over there? Work wise? You get down to Brooklyn much? Down by the docks? I loved it down there.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2015)

Onket said:


> <snip> thunderbolts and lightning very, very frightening <snip>


Onket


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Onket


Too late!


----------



## JTG (Jan 28, 2015)

Onket said:


> Too late!


Carole King

Stop it


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Maybe because there's a huge amount of connections between London and NYC? And us Brits are fascinated by the weather?



Yeah, and 'cos we get their weather in watered-down form a few days later!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Well it was a bit of a damp squib, but if it had happened in London it would have been UTTER SNOW CHAOS!!!



Cos of course we are always banning people from driving their cars and closing the underground cos of a bit of snow!


----------



## Boycey (Jan 30, 2015)

1927 said:


> *COSHH* of course we are always banning people from driving their cars and closing the underground cos of a bit of snow!



Control Of Substances Hazardous to Health?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Control Of Substances Hazardous to Health?


Lol. Should have been cos, but as I'm a health and safety consultant I guess auto correct found COSHH! Lol


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2015)

But when it does snow in NYC - this happens!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 31, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> more in common now shutting down the city at the first hint of snow..
> 
> don't they get this sort of stuff almost every year



we get snow all the time, about 50 or 60 inches a year up and down the (northern) east coast. 
but a relentless two-day blizzard with 65 mph winds is a different story. they have to keep people off the roads or they can't get a chance to clear them. 
that being said, everyone stayed home for 2 days, and by dawn after the storm all roads were clear and it was business as usual. 

I just realized I forgot to post my pics


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a client near Boston (Beverly) and I'm guessing they had it bad as I didn't get a single e-mail from any of them on Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 31, 2015)

Geri said:


> I have a client near Boston (Beverly) and I'm guessing they had it bad as I didn't get a single e-mail from any of them on Wednesday.



On Tuesday & Wednesday there was a travel ban...only essential personnel were allowed on the roads (this was all the northeastern states) so basically all non-essential businesses were shut down too.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 31, 2015)

Geri said:


> I have a client near Boston (Beverly) and I'm guessing they had it bad as I didn't get a single e-mail from any of them on Wednesday.



Beverly's nice by the way  ever been there or seen pictures? 
It's right next to Salem. I live in that area, about 25 miles further north.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, I've looked at some pictures - it does look nice. Maybe one day they will invite me!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2015)

They're naming snowstorms now: 'Winter Storm Juno'?

For fairness and equality's sake, they should name rainy days here on the West Coast. They could use tragic figures from 19th Century British novels - Rainy Day Heathcliff; or from Greek plays - Rainy Day Jokaste....


----------



## scooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Slightly Cloudy Bob


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 1, 2015)

They also keep referring to "The No-Name Storm" which, I gather is the one called the Perfect Storm and featured in the book/movie by the same name. 
I always feel bad for the storm when they call it that, it sounds like a playground taunt. 
"Ha, ha! You've got no name  "


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Apparently they named Juno, because it was 'almost a hurricane'.

How do you get a hurricane in winter in the North Atlantic? One of the key ingredients is surface water temperature at 79F or higher.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 5, 2015)

so, we had another 2 day storm, which gave us another 14 inches or so... 

  

This one ^ is my friend's junk car buried under there somewhere...it looks like a mountain peak 
the one with the window...that top white line isn't frost, that's the actual line of where the snow ends.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 5, 2015)

oh, and another 2-day snowstorm to hit Sunday night. 

also, it's fucking cold


----------



## kittyP (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow freaking hell Miss Caphat 

Doesn't Yuwipi Woman woman get crazy weather too? OR is that just massive droughts in the summer...?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 5, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Wow freaking hell Miss Caphat
> 
> Doesn't Yuwipi Woman woman get crazy weather too? OR is that just massive droughts in the summer...?



I think pretty much everyone gets crazy weather in the US tbh  
but yes, I'm pretty sure they get a bunch of things including big snows.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Wow freaking hell Miss Caphat
> 
> Doesn't Yuwipi Woman woman get crazy weather too? OR is that just massive droughts in the summer...?



We had a massive drought a couple years ago. A couple of days ago we were prancing around without coats in 64 degree F temperatures.   Right now we've got 14 inches of snow on the ground.  We're actually quite happy about that.  We still need the water and 14 inches doesn't slow us down that much.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think pretty much everyone gets crazy weather in the US tbh
> but yes, I'm pretty sure they get a bunch of things including big snows.



I feel quite lucky that we haven't gotten some of snow totals you have.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I feel quite lucky that we haven't gotten some of snow totals you have.



The snow doesn't bother me, it's just that it's been so relentlessly cold, and knowing we may have 2 more months of the same it starts getting very bleak. I kept going out last night to enjoy the fact that it was 34 degrees F and some of the snow was melting. 
Snowing again today btw


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> The snow doesn't bother me, it's just that it's been so relentlessly cold, and knowing we may have 2 more months of the same it starts getting very bleak. I kept going out last night to enjoy the fact that it was 34 degrees F and some of the snow was melting.
> Snowing again today btw



The thing that gets me about winter is the dark.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The thing that gets me about winter is the dark.



It was still light outside when I left work at 5! That's good enough for me 

But I hear ya.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

I live in "Ocean Enhancement 'Jackpot?'" 

Oh dear.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope they run out of places to put all the snow and we have to evacuate to Georgia or somewhere


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm now imagining closets bursting at the seams and rugs with 3ft high lumps underneath while visitors smile at you over a drink tea and pretend nothing is amiss.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I'm now imagining closets bursting at the seams and rugs with 3ft high lumps underneath while visitors smile at you over a drink tea and pretend nothing is amiss.



http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2011/0204/So-much-snow.-So-little-room.-Time-for-a-snow-party

talk of dumping Boston snow in the harbor because the "snow farms" are full


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2011/0204/So-much-snow.-So-little-room.-Time-for-a-snow-party
> 
> talk of dumping Boston snow in the harbor because the "snow farms" are full



They could melt it with an army of fan heaters.  Hold snow totem pole and skyscraper competitions. Compact it to supply the cities' bars with ice.  Employ some fly tippers. They're good at finding places to dump stuff. Or employ the cast of The Great Escape to smuggle it out of state in their trousers.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> They could melt it with an army of fan heaters.  Hold snow totem pole and skyscraper competitions. Compact it to supply the cities' bars with ice.  Employ some fly tippers. They're good at finding places to dump stuff. Or employ the cast of The Great Escape to *smuggle it out of state in their trousers*.



brrrrrrr!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The thing that gets me about winter is the dark.



The days are noticeably longer now, though. It's a good sign. 

Looking at those snow drifts makes me nostalgic.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 6, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2011/0204/So-much-snow.-So-little-room.-Time-for-a-snow-party
> 
> talk of dumping Boston snow in the harbor because the "snow farms" are full



... in 2011 

WTF is "Ocean Enhancement" - is that a district? Flood warning? Jackpot is good though, right? That's when you win something


----------



## JTG (Feb 6, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> On Tuesday & Wednesday there was a travel ban...only essential personnel were allowed on the roads (this was all the northeastern states) so basically all non-essential businesses were shut down too.


Yes I remember this when I was visiting NYC three years ago. I was able to get a train from Penn Station to Jersey but all the lines going NE to New England were closed. All the NE states had imposed travel bans bar one as well. Given the amount of snow dumped on the city in one night, I was mightily impressed at how NYC cleared the roads and got everything running again. But then, it's worthwhile maintaining a fleet of snow ploughs over there I guess


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 6, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> ... in 2011
> 
> WTF is "Ocean Enhancement" - is that a district? Flood warning? Jackpot is good though, right? That's when you win something



woops! same story different year  http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...owiest-week/JW48Nw6JNJXlL0T4lX4KsM/story.html

And I know, right...winning the jackpot should be a good thing, right? 
Only, I think what they mean is that the ocean will keep pushing the storm back "You shall not pass!" style, and keep adding more moisture to it, until it dumps about 2 more feet or so on us


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2015)

Just as an example of how variable our weather is...

We had -16 F degrees and snow yesterday morning.

Our prediction for this weekend is sunny and 50F. 

Gotta love that variable gulf stream.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Feb 7, 2015)

It was cold and snowing in Jersey (in the Pine Barons iirc) when Chrisy Moltasanti and Pauly lost the Russian that time. They were lucky they found that old van with some ketchup and mustard because It looked cold, coupla feet of snow I think...and  then Pauly lost his shoe.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Just as an example of how variable our weather is...
> 
> We had -16 F degrees and snow yesterday morning.
> 
> ...



we haven't had a winter like that in a few years...the whole "polar vortex" thing has just dug its heels in and stayed put. I love the snow but I would like to be able to go out and enjoy it...anyway, I know I keep repeating myself but it's just so miserable


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> we haven't had a winter like that in a few years...the whole "polar vortex" thing has just dug its heels in and stayed put. I love the snow but I would like to be able to go out and enjoy it...anyway, I know I keep repeating myself but it's just so miserable



Not that much more to go, I hope.  You really have had a much worse winter than we've had.  The only time we've been cold and snowy was when we caught the western edge of something you were getting much worse.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 10, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Not that much more to go, I hope.  You really have had a much worse winter than we've had.  The only time we've been cold and snowy was when we caught the western edge of something you were getting much worse.



it doesn't seem to be letting up any time soon. more cold and snow in the forecast...

meanwhile, more snow porn from the most recent 2-day storm which is just ending...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 10, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> it doesn't seem to be letting up any time soon. more cold and snow in the forecast...



Yeh, the news said that you'd have 71.6 inches of snow since Jan 23.  That's just unreal.  I hope folks have their roof rakes ready.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 14, 2015)

the third weekend blizzard in a row is about to touch down.  should be another 12" or so by Sunday night. 

I'm so over this 

I'll be back with pics when it's all done


----------



## Greebo (Feb 14, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm so over this
> 
> I'll be back with pics when it's all done


*hands Miss Caphat an extra fluffy and warm quilt, plus a self-filling mug of chai, spiced chocolate, or coffee*


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Wooargh! Check out Boston.












http://mashable.com/2015/02/15/boston-blizzard-leaves-another-foot-of-snow/


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 16, 2015)

well, it ended up being another 20" here

on top of that, temps well below zero, high winds, and snow blowing all over the place.

I just drove home (hours after the snow officially stopped) and every once in a while this vortex of swirling snow crosses the road, you're stuck in a white void, and just have to hold your breath and hope for the best until you make it out the other side.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, it ended up being another 20"
> 
> on top of that, temps well below zero, high winds, and snow blowing all over the place.
> 
> I just drove home (hours after the snow officially stopped) and every once in a while this vortex of swirling snow crosses the road, you're stuck in a white void, and just have to hold your breath and hope for the best until you make it out the other side.


You're probably fed up with it, but I am desperate for some snow in London. There's been nothing but the lightest of dustings that barely qualified as snow - and I need to see snow to feel that we've had proper seasons. 

Very disappointed thus far. Can you blow a bit this way please?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

This guy is even more excited about snow than me.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 16, 2015)

editor said:


> You're probably fed up with it, but I am desperate for some snow in London. There's been nothing but the lightest of dustings that barely qualified as snow - and I need to see snow to feel that we've had proper seasons.
> 
> Very disappointed thus far. Can you blow a bit this way please?



Trust me, you don't want this snow that we've had this year. I love snow. But not when it's so freezing cold and windy all the time it feels like Siberia. Seriously, I have never experienced anything like this. It's really disheartening. But still cool to look at...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 16, 2015)

here's the most recent pics


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 16, 2015)

editor said:


> This guy is even more excited about snow than me.




thundersnow _is_ really amazing.   I've seen it a couple times


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, it ended up being another 20" here
> 
> on top of that, temps well below zero, high winds, and snow blowing all over the place.
> 
> I just drove home (hours after the snow officially stopped) and every once in a while this vortex of swirling snow crosses the road, you're stuck in a white void, and just have to hold your breath and hope for the best until you make it out the other side.



I'm amazed that anything moves.  Aren't you up to 75 inches for the month of Feb. now?  (and the month is only half over.)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 16, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm amazed that anything moves.  Aren't you up to 75 inches for the month of Feb. now?  (and the month is only half over.)



I think it's more than that, we got another 20 inches this last storm, up here (I'm north of Boston) but I don't think there are official totals yet


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think it's more than that, we got another 20 inches this last storm, up here (I'm north of Boston) but I don't think there are official totals yet



That must be getting really tedious.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> That must be getting really tedious.



it's up to 95 inches total, even in Boston

and the saga continues. we had very strong winds throughout the night last night and so even after the roads had been cleared, it was like another storm because the snow was blowing everywhere and making lots of roads very sketchy...you drive for a few 100 feet and then bam, suddenly you're in a few inches of slippery, packed snow and ice. 
And it's going to snow again throughout the day tomorrow. 
And it's bitterly cold, with wind chills of 10-20 below 0 (F) 

I just read that it hasn't gotten above freezing since the snow started 4 weeks ago 

There is a bright spot on the horizon though...it might get to 34 (and some forecasts say 38!) on Sunday (although there's a chance of snow) but still, yay! It's going to feel like Spring!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 17, 2015)

had a mate across from NoCal/ Washington state- hes a BIG skiier- apparently the snow in washinton state has been virtually non existant- only lying between frequent uncharachteristic rain storms


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 18, 2015)

editor said:


> This guy is even more excited about snow than me.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2015)

Miss Caphat - have you done the #BostonBlizzardChallenge yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2015)

A friend of mine out for a walk in Buffalo NY today


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Miss Caphat - have you done the #BostonBlizzardChallenge yet?






Nope! Not planning on it either. Though fortunately the temp has gone up a few degrees to the point where at least you wouldn't get instant hypothermia


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 19, 2015)

Some more pics

A window in my office 

A path we dug out the back door at home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2015)

As someone who fantasies about being snowed in  I salute you!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 19, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> had a mate across from NoCal/ Washington state- hes a BIG skiier- apparently the snow in washinton state has been virtually non existant- only lying between frequent uncharachteristic rain storms



I haven't had much luck with the snowshoes either this year.  At least in Washington and Colorado you have legal pot to cope with a winter without snow.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 19, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Some more pics
> 
> A window in my office
> 
> ...




That's truly impressive!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Blimey!







http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/painful-cold-persists-with-record-lows/


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 23, 2015)

Brr. Though I'm happy it's gotten warmer here and we have a couple more above freezing days in the forecast. Yippee!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

I bet there's still lots of this going on:


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2015)

Found this today out behind the building where I work.

We got some major melting going on around here now, as it's finally been above freezing


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2015)

that was actually pretty magical...you can't see in the video but there were all these little chutes of water that had been carved into the middle of that giant...um...ice mound? It looked like it would be fun to be tiny and ride inside it like a giant water slide.  I kept going out to look at it all day.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 5, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Brr. Though I'm happy it's gotten warmer here and we have a couple more above freezing days in the forecast. Yippee!



Have you reached the snow record yet?

Keep hope.  We're predicted to have 65 degree weather next week.  It has to reach you a few days after that.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Have you reached the snow record yet?
> 
> Keep hope.  We're predicted to have 65 degree weather next week.  It has to reach you a few days after that.



I think we did end up breaking the record, but I'm not sure what the totals were. we've had several small snowstorms since the big ones.

But, things are definitely getting better. This forecast for the next 10 days or so feels like early spring, and will cause a lot of melting. But not too fast. People are having a lot of damage and roof/ ceiling leakage already. 

6 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 26° | 11°
0.0 in
Average: 43° | 25°
0.07 in
7 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 36° | 21°
0.0 in
Average: 41° | 25°
0.10 in
8 Partly Cloudy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 39° | 26°
0.02 in
Average: 42° | 24°
0.08 in
9 Snow Showers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 43° | 23°
0.06 in
Average: 41° | 22°
0.15 in
10 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 43° | 30°
0.0 in
Average: 43° | 22°
0.06 in
11 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 45° | 32°
0.0 in
Average: 43° | 25°
0.11 in
12 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 45° | 30°
0.0 in
Average: 45° | 24°
0.20 in
13 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 38° | 19°
0.0 in
Average: 42° | 24°
0.12 in
14 Partly Cloudy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 38° | 23°
0.0 in
Average: 43° | 26°
0.20 in


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

It better hurry up and get like early spring.  By this time next week, please


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2015)

belboid said:


> It better hurry up and get like early spring.  By this time next week, please



Where do you live? London weather sounds pretty nice to me


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Where do you live? London weather sounds pretty nice to me


Sheffield, a bit colder than London.  But I dont care about here, as I wont be here next week, I'll be there!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> Sheffield, a bit colder than London.  But I dont care about here, as I wont be here next week, I'll be there!



that's still way warmer than it's going to get here any time soon! I think I may have confused you by posting in Fahrenheit?
anyway, enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2015)

actually, it's set to be pretty much the same next week


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 10, 2015)

...so, we got into the Daily Mail! I feel so honored! 


(well, a few miles away from me, but one of my favorite places in the world, the magical Plum Island) 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...orced-homes-wild-coyotes-roaming-streets.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> ...so, we got into the Daily Mail! I feel so honored!
> 
> 
> (well, a few miles away from me, but one of my favorite places in the world, the magical Plum Island)
> ...


The poor sod who found their washing machine full of sewage.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh, wtf is this crap now?  I just give up  

also, I still don't know snow totals for up here, but Boston has broken the record at 110" this season.



18 Snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Forecast: -2° | -11°
0.00 mm
19 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 1° | -9°
0 mm

20 Overcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 3° | -3°
2 mm

21 Snow Showers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 7° | -3°
3 mm

22 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 1° | -12°
3 mm

23 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 3° | -9°
3 mm

24 Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forecast: 5° | -4°
3 mm


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 2, 2015)

I took this last Sunday in my downtown. As you can see there's still snow everywhere  
It was actually snowing in the picture. 
It's not as bad as that everywhere...patches of ground are starting to be revealed, as well as all the things that got buried in the snow. 
It also still feels like we're in late Feb/early March temperature wise. A few warmer days then it just goes back to cold for long stretches. 
What a winter!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

I know you're fed up with the snow, but there's not been a fucking single bit of proper snow to suggest the passing of winter in London.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I know you're fed up with the snow, but there's not been a fucking single bit of proper snow to suggest the passing of winter in London.



I'm crying for you, Ed. 

The thing is, it's not supposed to be winter anymore! It's fucking April!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

You nicked all our snow!!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> You nicked all our snow!!!!


they can keep it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

Well yeah, of course, but it needed saying!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> You nicked all our snow!!!!



Yeah all your snow for the next 200 years more like!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I know you're fed up with the snow, but there's not been a fucking single bit of proper snow to suggest the passing of winter in London.



We didn't get much either.  We even had a 90 degree day in late February.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yeah all your snow for the next 200 years more like!



Now that is just greedy.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 2, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> We didn't get much either.  We even had a 90 degree day in late February.



it's been the hottest year on record worldwide. I just happened to have been living in one of the 4 places on earth that were actually colder than average.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> it's been the hottest year on record worldwide. I just happened to have been living in one of the 4 places on earth that were actually colder than average.



Lucky you!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

I imagine miss c wants to slap us with some massive snow balls reading these comments  Affectionately of course 

Miss C stole all the snowz... #snowthief


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I imagine miss c wants to slap us with some massive snow balls reading these comments  Affectionately of course
> 
> Miss C stole all the snowz... #snowthief





nah, just being able to vent about it to outsiders helps...even if YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WAAAAAAAHHHHHH! 

it became nice out today, and will be warm tomorrow but then back to chilly for a while

eta: I would try to throw some balls o' snow but not sure my aim is that good


----------

